# RMR for glock 20



## hogdgz (Dec 3, 2019)

What’s everyone’s recommendation on the best all around rmr for close range  hunting and plinking? I was thinking around a 3moa dot. From what I have gathered either a Trijicon or Leupold delta point are the top tier followed by Burris and Vortex. 

Also need recommendations on getting my gen 4 slide milled? I have seen the mount plates that go in the rear dovetail but that doesn’t look as clean to me 

Thanks in advance, Chase


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Dec 4, 2019)

I've got a Vortex venom on my 40 and I love it... it came with the MOS do not sure about the slide issue


----------



## Para Bellum (Dec 4, 2019)

Trijicon


----------



## ChidJ (Dec 4, 2019)

So I've milled a couple of pistols and put RMRs on them (RM01 on a Model 29 and RM06 on a Glock 17). They are... adequate. Having said that, I don't know that the any performance increase was worth it and it really sorta hurts the value of the pistol in general considering they have a factory milled offering IMO. If defensive/offensive carry isn't necessarily a consideration, try looking at an ALG 6 second mount with an Aimpoint T1 or RMR (I have a T1 on an AK and I like it much better than the RMRs). Its marketed for the Gen3 Glock 17 but I'm almost positive it will work on a Gen4 Glock 20. Then, your pistol can keep its factory condition and you don't have your sight reciprocating back and forth with the slide.

Just a left field thought. Just wanted to let you know I was a bit underwhelmed with my RMR in the Glock slide setups. But they do work as advertised. No issues whatsoever


----------



## Para Bellum (Dec 4, 2019)

Metro Trout said:


> Trijicon



I'd consider a SIG Romeo as well.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 4, 2019)

ChidJ said:


> So I've milled a couple of pistols and put RMRs on them (RM01 on a Model 29 and RM06 on a Glock 17). They are... adequate. Having said that, I don't know that the any performance increase was worth it and it really sorta hurts the value of the pistol in general considering they have a factory milled offering IMO. If defensive/offensive carry isn't necessarily a consideration, try looking at an ALG 6 second mount with an Aimpoint T1 or RMR (I have a T1 on an AK and I like it much better than the RMRs). Its marketed for the Gen3 Glock 17 but I'm almost positive it will work on a Gen4 Glock 20. Then, your pistol can keep its factory condition and you don't have your sight reciprocating back and forth with the slide.
> 
> Just a left field thought. Just wanted to let you know I was a bit underwhelmed with my RMR in the Glock slide setups. But they do work as advertised. No issues whatsoever


 Thanks for all the input, I haven’t really thought about the resale value as I don’t plan on selling it but stuff happens ?, I may just need to leave it alone and keep it setup with the ameriglows and buy another already milled for a rmr


----------



## pacecars (Dec 4, 2019)

I also just started looking at RMRs. I have a Fusion Pro Series 1911 in 10mm that I am going to send to Fusion and have them Mill the slide for an RMR. I talked to Tyler Serva about what they recommend and he said the most popular one sent in for mounting is the Vortex. He said they hold up well on the 10mms


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 4, 2019)

pacecars said:


> I also just started looking at RMRs. I have a Fusion Pro Series 1911 in 10mm that I am going to send to Fusion and have them Mill the slide for an RMR. I talked to Tyler Serva about what they recommend and he said the most popular one sent in for mounting is the Vortex. He said they hold up well on the 10mms



Awesome. I will look at those. Thanks


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 5, 2019)

I use a Trijicon on my 19.  Your close enough to try it if ya want.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Dec 5, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> I use a Trijicon on my 19.  Your close enough to try it if ya want.
> 
> View attachment 994012


love that slide...


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 5, 2019)

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> love that slide...


Thrash Tactical


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 5, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> I use a Trijicon on my 19.  Your close enough to try it if ya want.
> 
> View attachment 994012


That’s a nice rig!!! Where are you located. I have actually moved to Washington co.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 5, 2019)

hogdgz said:


> That’s a nice rig!!! Where are you located. I have actually moved to Washington co.



I do need to shoot a rmr bc I have never shot a handgun with a Reddot. I love my Aimpoint on my colt.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 5, 2019)

This was the first one I shot  I'm in ABY


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 5, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> This was the first one I shot  I'm in ABY


That’s a nice setup, we may have to catch up sometime


----------



## Big Bend Brian (Jan 16, 2020)

For Close in shooting that includes hunting I think a 3 MOA would work great.

My Glock G40 10mm has had a 3 MOA Vortex Venom on it for 1.5 years. Its been a fun shooter! I recently changed it to a 1 MOA Trijicon RMR  for better low light shooting (hunting) and for night hunting hogs using a rail mounted green LED light. The RMR is a much higher quality sight although it’s double in cost compared to the Vortex Venom (which I still like). For me it was worth it. I also looked at the Leupold DeltaPoint Pro but it was a 2.5 MOA so I went with the smaller MOA sight. At low light (still legal shooting time) and at night the larger 3 MOA red dot would “starburst” and would cover up a large portion of the animal I was trying to shoot. I wasn’t comfortable taking those shots hence the search for a smaller MOA dot and better optical glass.






I also have a Glock 17 which I was no longer shooting due to not being able to see the sights clearly (presbyopia). It became a safe queen. Wanting to make it a shooter again I sent it off to get the slide milled for a red dot optic. I sent it to Primary Machine for $150 with a 2-3 week turnover. They did a great job. Mounted with a Vortex Venom it’s a fun shooter again. Here is their link:
http://primarymachine.com/glock-optic-milling/

Brian


----------



## transfixer (Jan 16, 2020)

You might look around for another slide,  I see some posted for sale from time to time, although I don't think I've seen one for a G20,   if you could get into another slide for a decent price,  you could have it milled and still retain your original slide,  and have both options with one pistol


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 17, 2020)

Chase, I've got Vortex Venoms on a .454 Super Redhawk and a .357 GP100, and have killed deer with both.  Great sights!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 17, 2020)

Big Bend Brian said:


> For Close in shooting that includes hunting I think a 3 MOA would work great.
> 
> My Glock G40 10mm has had a 3 MOA Vortex Venom on it for 1.5 years. Its been a fun shooter! I recently changed it to a 1 MOA Trijicon RMR  for better low light shooting (hunting) and for night hunting hogs using a rail mounted green LED light. The RMR is a much higher quality sight although it’s double in cost compared to the Vortex Venom (which I still like). For me it was worth it. I also looked at the Leupold DeltaPoint Pro but it was a 2.5 MOA so I went with the smaller MOA sight. At low light (still legal shooting time) and at night the larger 3 MOA red dot would “starburst” and would cover up a large portion of the animal I was trying to shoot. I wasn’t comfortable taking those shots hence the search for a smaller MOA dot and better optical glass.
> 
> ...


Nice setup and thanks for all the info. I checked out there website and if I decide to get it milled I will send it to them. Or I could use buy G40 and have both  ?


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 17, 2020)

Apex Predator said:


> Chase, I've got Vortex Venoms on a .454 Super Redhawk and a .357 GP100, and have killed deer with both.  Great sights!



Thanks Marty, I got the pistol hunting bug bad. Enjoy it more now than bow hunting. Been doing a lot of research and ammo testing. Shot 4 does this year and recovered 3 for my first year and missed a bobcat, my goal next year is to hunt the rut with it without carrying my rifle with me also ?


----------



## pacecars (Jan 17, 2020)

I just picked up a Holosun for $229 from Palmetto State Armory to have put on my Fusion 10mm. They also had one of the Vortex sights for $199. Both had free shipping. The Holosun has a 3 MOA dot with a 10 MOA circle. You can have just the dot, just the circle or both on


----------



## SuperCreech (Aug 15, 2020)

The Trijicon SRO is hard to beat for a hunting hand gun .i went from an RMR to an SRO and it’s a huge improvement in low light and field of view


----------



## delacroix (Aug 16, 2020)

Leupold triangle has the sharpest reticle due to filtering to make the triangle.


----------



## transfixer (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm considering a red dot sight like the Holosun 507k for one of my carry guns, just not sure about it,  been shooting using regular sights for 40+ years,  don't know if I could get used to looking at a superimposed dot ?


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 18, 2020)

transfixer said:


> I'm considering a red dot sight like the Holosun 507k for one of my carry guns, just not sure about it,  been shooting using regular sights for 40+ years,  don't know if I could get used to looking at a superimposed dot ?



I thought it would be at first too...but it isn't hard....I set my 19 clone P80 up with suppressor height sights and it co-witnesses pretty good.  My slide is cut specifically for the Trijicon RMR


----------



## frankwright (Aug 18, 2020)

I still shoot,carry and compete with open sights but I also now have Red Dots on Competition and hunting handguns and rifles.
It was a little hard at first but once you learn to not look for the dot,just look at the target, the dot will be there, it got easier.
I was one of the earliest old guys to go with a dot in my indoor and outdoor shooting competitions and as I started beating guys I had not beat before, more and more older and younger guys have gone to a dot.
I have the Holosun 507C on a full sized Canik for competition and it has been great so far. I have heard very little bad about the Holosun.


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 18, 2020)

I wanna put an ACRO on my Glock 20.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 20, 2020)

I have never liked the look of the ACRO but I have a friend that shoots,instructs and trains on a regular basis and he says it is one of the best!


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 20, 2020)

frankwright said:


> I have never liked the look of the ACRO but I have a friend that shoots,instructs and trains on a regular basis and he says it is one of the best!



It’s clunky for sure but I think it would look good on top of a big Glock 10mm.  They are great sights.


----------



## BeefMaster (Sep 26, 2020)

ChidJ said:


> So I've milled a couple of pistols and put RMRs on them (RM01 on a Model 29 and RM06 on a Glock 17). They are... adequate. Having said that, I don't know that the any performance increase was worth it and it really sorta hurts the value of the pistol in general considering they have a factory milled offering IMO. If defensive/offensive carry isn't necessarily a consideration, try looking at an ALG 6 second mount with an Aimpoint T1 or RMR (I have a T1 on an AK and I like it much better than the RMRs). Its marketed for the Gen3 Glock 17 but I'm almost positive it will work on a Gen4 Glock 20. Then, your pistol can keep its factory condition and you don't have your sight reciprocating back and forth with the slide.
> 
> Just a left field thought. Just wanted to let you know I was a bit underwhelmed with my RMR in the Glock slide setups. But they do work as advertised. No issues whatsoever



Would you mind posting a picture of the Model 29 that you had milled with the sight?


----------



## ChidJ (Sep 27, 2020)

Sure. It doesn't have the sight on it right now though. Do you want to see it with the sight on?


----------



## BeefMaster (Sep 27, 2020)

ChidJ said:


> Sure. It doesn't have the sight on it right now though. Do you want to see it with the sight on?



Only if it is not a major inconvenience.  Thank you.


----------



## ChidJ (Sep 27, 2020)

Here you go


----------



## BeefMaster (Sep 27, 2020)

Looks great, thanks for posting.


----------

